# kelley moore vs sherwin williams



## epicbp (Feb 21, 2012)

im really used to sherwin williams pro mar 400...i have a big job coming up and would like to know what kelley moore product is the most like 400?? thanks guys


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Kelly Moore 550 Acryplex, KM Professional 485 Ezy Coat and KM 1005 Interior


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Way better !! Promar 400 is like mopako Ppg 
Junk ! 1005 second line is really good coverage 
And price 77 dollars a five .


----------



## epicbp (Feb 21, 2012)

wow and i thought sherwin williams was the paint to use!! thanks terry


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

epicbp said:


> wow and i thought sherwin williams was the paint to use!! thanks terry



Stick around here and you'll find SW is the worst place in the country to buy anything related to the paint trade.

Pick a grade-spec, res, comm, and BM or Behr has something better. Surely KM has it too and for half price!!

Sorry, just amazed yet another thread is headed down that road.


----------



## epicbp (Feb 21, 2012)

Pick a grade-spec, res, comm, and BM or Behr has something better....what do u mean by this comment??


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Sure wish kelly moore was still in colorado.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

epicbp said:


> wow and i thought sherwin williams was the paint to use!! thanks terry


 Ask Sherwin Williams!:whistling2:


----------



## Bob Cirulli (Sep 24, 2011)

I've found PM 400 to work OK as a ceiling paint b/c it's close to a dead flat but when u tint it, it doesn't seem to t-up well even for a dead flat.
PM 200 is awful. It has a slight angular sheen.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

epicbp said:


> im really used to sherwin williams pro mar 400...i have a big job coming up and would like to know what kelley moore product is the most like 400?? thanks guys


 
What is the surface your're painting? Walls? Ceilings? If you are looking for something with a little more scuff resistance, check out the 655 flat enamel. Holds up very well.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

epicbp said:


> Pick a grade-spec, res, comm, and BM or Behr has something better....what do u mean by this comment??


I meant you could pick any application and someone has a better product at a cheaper price than SW.

I am not saying that's not true, but many here seem to think NONE of SW's lines are good and ALL are priced too high.


----------

